# Suche VPN-Lösung



## Hase (10 April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,


aus gegebenem Anlass sind wir aktuell auf der Suche nach einer Ethernet(LAN)-VPN-Appliance zur Fernwartung unserer Anlagen. Voraussetzungen wären:

* DI oder SMS zur Steuerung
* Vorzugweise basierend auf OpenVPN statt IPSec oder Cloud-Dienst
* Wünschenswert wäre der Support von NAT

die Geräte die ich gefunden habe basieren alle auf Hersteller abhängigen Cloud-Portalen. Kann da vllt. jemand von euch was empfehlen oder Erfahrungen mitteilen?


----------



## Matze001 (10 April 2015)

Hallo,

Du kannst Dich mal bei den üblichen Verdächtigen um.

Deltalogic, MBConnect, etc.

Diese haben alle die Portale im Angebot, aber einige Geräte lassen sich auch direkt via OPENVPN ansprechen ohne diese Portale.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Hase (10 April 2015)

Hi Marcel,

laut http://www.deltalogic.de/automatisierungstechnik/fernwartung/vpn-router-ebw100-lan.html sollte ja der MoRoS-LAN das gewünschte unterstützen, leider steht davon aber nichts in den technischen Details. :roll:


----------



## Nais (11 April 2015)

...der MoRoS - LAN unterstützt OPEN VPN auch ohne Nutzung des jeweiligen Anbieterportals.
Wir haben so ein Gerät als VPN- Server in der Firma stehen (mit fester IP, DynDNS sollte aber auch
funktionieren).
In den Maschinen sind verschiedene VPN- Clients eingebaut, z.B. Phoenix PSI UMTS, MoRoS -LAN oder ein
PC mit Securepoint-VPN  Software.
Das ganze funktioniert sehr zuverlässig, die kabelgebundenen Clients haben nur den Nachteil daß Dir die
IT des Kunden einen ausgehenden Port für Dein VPN öffnen muss.


----------



## Hase (11 April 2015)

Ahoi,

in unserem Fall bin ich die IT des Kunden  bietet der MoRoS-Lan denn einen DI (kann in den Details und auf dem Artikelfoto nichts erkennen)? Ich möchte einen Schlüsselschalter herausführen damit der VPN-Tunnel nicht durchgehend offen ist.


----------



## Matze001 (11 April 2015)

Ich meine er hat sogar 4 DI.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Hase (11 April 2015)

Ahoi,

werde mich am Montag wohl mal mit Deltalogic in Verbindung setzen. Ist der Modi des OpenVPN-Servers (L2=Bridge, L3=Routing) konfigurierbar oder muss/sollten CPU/HMI, FU, .. in der selben Broadcast-Domain wie der VPN sein? Änderungen an der Projektierung sind nicht möglich.


----------



## Nais (11 April 2015)

...VPN - Connect über DI , siehe hier:


sollte also kein Problem sein.


----------



## Hase (12 April 2015)

Hi Nais,

kannst Du auch noch was zur zweiten Frage sagen? Schickt sich eher der L2- oder L3-Mode?


----------



## Lars Weiß (13 April 2015)

Vielleicht ist das etwas für dich:

http://www.lucom.eu/vpn-minicluster-security-appliance.html

Die Appliance kenne ich zwar nicht, aber mit den Routern habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Habe hier ca. 20 Stück im Einsatz.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (13 April 2015)

Hallo Hase,

der VPN-Router MoRoS-LAN unterstützt die von Ihnen gewünschten Anforderungen. Er besitzt zwei Digitale Eingänge. Über den Eingang 2 kann man unter anderem auch den Auf- und Abbau der OpenVPN-Tunnels steuern. Der MoRoS-HSPA (Mobilfunkvariante der MoRoS-Serie) ermöglicht auch eine Steuerung des Auf- und Abbaus per SMS-Befehl. Beide Router unterstützen NAT.

Der Router kann unter anderem als OpenVPN-Server oder als OpenVPN-Client genutzt werden. Zum Gerät bieten wir eine kostenlose Nutzung unseres OpenVPN-Servers Deltalogic24.de an.

Weitere Informationen zum VPN-Router MoRoS-LAN finden Sie unter folgendem Link:
http://www.deltalogic.de/automatisierungstechnik/fernwartung/einwahl-router-pro-landsl.html

Zu Ihrer letzten Frage bezüglich des L2- oder des L3-Modes. Dies hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab und sollte für den konkreten Anwendungsfall geprüft werden. Für genauere Informationen stehen wir Ihnen natürlich zur Verfügung. So können Sie uns gerne per Telefon +49(0)-7171-916-112 oder per E-Mail an support@deltalogic.de kontaktieren.

Viele Grüße,
Daniel Behringer


----------



## diode (20 April 2015)

Ich verwende seit einigen Monaten die Software Cyberghost.

Das Abo kostet 7,99 Euro im Monat, wobei Hunderte von VPNs (ich glaube beispielsweise mehr als 70 aus Deutschland, über 30 aus der Schweiz und acht aus Österreich) zur Verfügung stehen und man Cyberghost auf fünf Endgeräten zeitgleich verwenden kann.


----------



## Lars Weiß (21 April 2015)

diode schrieb:


> Ich verwende seit einigen Monaten die Software Cyberghost.
> 
> Das Abo kostet 7,99 Euro im Monat, wobei Hunderte von VPNs (ich glaube beispielsweise mehr als 70 aus Deutschland, über 30 aus der Schweiz und acht aus Österreich) zur Verfügung stehen und man Cyberghost auf fünf Endgeräten zeitgleich verwenden kann.



Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen!*ROFL*


----------

